# Scott Solace 20 2015 rear brake maintenance info help requested



## Sequimboy (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought my Scott two years ago and recently noticed a rubbing noise which was traced to the rear brake and a very thin and flexible piece of plastic extending from the spring of the rear brake to the tire where it rubbed. Upon examination a bunch of fir needles had built up between the frame and the tire. While cleaning it out the piece of plastic it fell out and I can't see a reason to replace it nor can I figure out to replace this. Maybe it helps protect the brake from front wheel crap from getting into the brake.

I have searched for some kind of manual or installation documents of the 105 brake mounted on the chain stay and failed.

For now I am leaving it off but is there a reason for that plastic piece. 

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Any photos of this piece of plastic?


----------



## Sequimboy (Nov 14, 2009)

Think the photo is attached but haven't done this before


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

I think what you have in the photo is a thin piece of plastic film almost like a piece of electrical tape. I have seen that on new brake calipers. I think it keeps the arms from coming into contact with each other when they box them for shipment I guess possibly to preventing them from marring the finish . I either take it off or it falls off on its own.


----------



## Sequimboy (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. I think you are right. I removed it some time ago and everything is working fine.


----------

